# DVO Topaz T3 air - Hub reduzieren



## MoLe_Rider (11. März 2019)

Hi, hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiter helfen...
Bin auf der Suche nach diesem kleinen 5mm Spacer um den Federweg des Topaz T3 zu reduzieren. Würde gerne von 65 auf 60mm Hub umbauen kann aber leider nirgends dieses Teil finden...




Wäre super wenn mir jemand eine Bezugsquelle oder ne Bestellnummer nennen könnte ✌


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (12. März 2019)

Hi,
ich war auch auf der Suche nach dem Spacer. Nachdem ich CosmicSports angeschrieben hatte und nie eine Antwort kam, hab ich via Facebook direkt DVO angeschrieben. Die haben mir dann einen aus den USA geschickt. Es scheint anscheinend kein Ersatzteil mit Ersatzteilnummer zu sein. 
Gruß
Matthias ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Momocop (12. März 2019)

Den bräuchte ich auch...


----------



## MoLe_Rider (12. März 2019)

Oh man... was hast du denn da bezahlt inklusive Versand???


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (12. März 2019)

Um die 13 €. War eigentlich noch ok. Vor allem war es sehr nett und unkompliziert. 
Aber versucht doch eurer Glück nochmal bei CosmicSports. 
Der Spacer scheint ja immer mal wieder nachgefragt zu werden.


----------



## MoLe_Rider (12. März 2019)

Hab DVO bereits angeschrieben... versuche die Tage mal jemanden von Cosmic Sports telefonisch zu erreichen falls ich nichts von DVO höre.
Danke für deine Tipps


----------



## Momocop (12. März 2019)

MoLe_Rider schrieb:


> Hab DVO bereits angeschrieben... versuche die Tage mal jemanden von Cosmic Sports telefonisch zu erreichen falls ich nichts von DVO höre.
> Danke für deine Tipps




Würdest du mir einen mit bestellen?


----------



## MoLe_Rider (12. März 2019)

Momocop schrieb:


> Würdest du mir einen mit bestellen?


Ich meld mich hier sobald ich was genaueres weiß... ich bräuchte das Teil eh nur übergangsweise da ich sowieso vorhabe meine 150er Pike auf 160 mm zu traveln


----------



## CosmicSports (13. März 2019)

Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich war auch auf der Suche nach dem Spacer. Nachdem ich CosmicSports angeschrieben hatte und nie eine Antwort kam, hab ich via Facebook direkt DVO angeschrieben. Die haben mir dann einen aus den USA geschickt. Es scheint anscheinend kein Ersatzteil mit Ersatzteilnummer zu sein.
> Gruß
> Matthias ​



Wann hast du uns geschrieben? 

DVO hat für dieses Ersatzteil keine Artikelnummer bereitgestellt, wir warten aktuell auch auf Lieferungen.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## MoLe_Rider (13. März 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Wann hast du uns geschrieben?


Also ich hab euch heute Morgen geschrieben... Von DVO habe ich über Facebook leider noch keine Rückmeldung bekommen.


CosmicSports schrieb:


> DVO hat für dieses Ersatzteil keine Artikelnummer bereitgestellt, wir warten aktuell auch auf Lieferungen.


Aber wie es aussieht wird es ja eher schwer an das Teil zu kommen... ‍


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (14. März 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Wann hast du uns geschrieben?



Irgendwann Ende November letzten Jahres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (19. März 2019)

Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Irgendwann Ende November letzten Jahres.



Dann haben wir die Infos damals auch bekommen und versucht entsprechend Spacer zu bekommen. Bisher warten wir weiterhin auf Lieferung.


----------



## Momocop (22. April 2019)

Gibt's schon Neuigkeiten ob und wo man das Teil kaufen kann?


----------



## MoLe_Rider (22. April 2019)

Hi Momocop, ich hab das Teil jetzt direkt über DVO bekommen. Hat inclu. Versand 15$ gekostet (ca. 13,50€). Ich hab sie über Facebook angeschrieben und dann alles per Email mit Geoff Welch besprochen... hat ein bisschen gedauert aber der Kontakt war sehr nett und unkompliziert.


----------



## --- (25. April 2019)

MoLe_Rider schrieb:


> 13,50€


----------



## MoLe_Rider (25. April 2019)

Irgendwo billiger gesehen???


----------



## basmati (23. Mai 2019)

Hallo ! Gibt es die Spacer momentan irgendwo? benötige auch einen um von 65mm auf 60mm Hub zu reduzieren!
Oder kann mir jemand die Maße nennen? also den Durchmesser.
Ich habe den Dämpfer noch nicht zu Hause sonst hätte ich mal geschaut.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (14. Dezember 2019)

Da ich den Spacer für meinen Topaz auch benötige, hab ich mich mal auf die Suche gemacht:





						Travel Spacer Topaz – DVO Suspension
					






					dvosuspension.com
				




Kommen halt noch 15 $ Versand drauf ...


----------



## ABBiker (14. Dezember 2019)

Ich kann es nicht garantieren, aber ich denke das ist was du suchst.


----------



## freetourer (14. Dezember 2019)

Sollte doch eigentlich eh jeder Händler bei Cosmic Sports bestellen können


----------



## FastFabi93 (14. Dezember 2019)

Oder hat hier jemand den Spacer schon und könnte ihn mal vermessen?


----------



## CosmicSports (16. Dezember 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Sollte doch eigentlich eh jeder Händler bei Cosmic Sports bestellen können



Kann jeder Händler bei uns bestellen, Artikelnummer #1561059-5 

Der Cosmic Service


----------



## FastFabi93 (16. Dezember 2019)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht garantieren, aber ich denke das ist was du suchst.


Gestern den 5 mm und 2,5 mm bestellt, danke für den Link


----------



## Hannibalismus (24. Januar 2020)

Ich habe noch einen Spacer abzugeben, stammt aus einem Topaz mit 200x57/51, schreibt mir gerne ne PN


----------



## henkin (7. Juni 2021)

Hannibalismus schrieb:


> Spacer abzugeben


Hat jemand einen 5mm Spacer für mich, um den Federweg des Topaz T3 zu reduzieren? Bitte gerne per PN.


----------



## Nigges19 (9. November 2021)

hat sich erledigt und ich weiß nicht, wie ich den Beitrag lösche


----------

